

  	Zynga stock plunges as Facebook shares begin trading - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/170616/Zynga_stock_plunges_as_Facebook_shares_begin_trading.php

======
outside1234
new shiny bubble stock to chase! dumping last bubble stock!

